# Do mares cycle in the winter?



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

The very last photo on there was the day we got her home a few months ago


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A mare's fertility generally approaches -0- during the winter months, but it is possible (see below). Having your vet palpate or ultrasound her is the only way to know for sure as changes in behavior are not a reliable indication.

_The mare is seasonally polyestrous. That is, she has multiple heat cycles during certain seasons of the year. In the northern hemisphere, most mares have regular estrous cycles only from late spring until, if she is not impregnated, mid fall. At other times of the year, she may demonstrate no estrus activity at all, or if any activity is shown, it may be erratic and is often anovulatory. It is estimated that 75-85% of mares become anestrus in the winter months, with many of the remaining mares - although showing estrus behaviour - in fact being anovulatory. Year-round estrus behaviour is more commonly seen closer to the equator; in fatter mares; and in mares that are exposed to prolonged artificial lighting. It is not however restricted to those situations1._


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have a mare that I bought for my birthday that is now in heat and another that just stopped. their cycles are not as long as in the spring only 2-3 days but my stallion is interested and instead of roaming the pasture with the other mares they spend a lot of time by his pen.
Get your mare checked out by a vet. that is truly the only way to be sure or wait a few more months to see if she delivers a surprise. Shalom


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a few in heat right now. I have one that cycles regularly through the entire winter, others that are sporadic and a couple that don't at all. Like others have said the only way to be sure is to get the vet out. Being with intact colts regardless of the time of year leaves possibility, though it's smaller chance it is still very possible.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Some of mine do, some of mine don't. 
I've never had mares get sore, especially in the early months of pregnancy. Could be she got kicked with internal swelling or has a torn muscle or....
Vet is definitely your best bet. Hopefully it all comes out in your favour!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm really hoping she isn't in foal, but I will get her checked oe way or another asap. Now that I have graduated high school and finished for the year I'm hoping I will be able to trailer her over there sometime within the next week or so. I just figured I would ask in the meantime is all.

I don't know about you guys, but I would never, ever, paddock intact males with mares that I do not want bred, whether they're cycling or not. She also had a mare there who "could not get in foal" (not vet diagnosed, just self assumed).
Also, during the early stages of spring, she would paddock them together for the day while she ran errands, or after a ride to make feeding time easier....Still stating that the colts didn't know they were colts yet. Some people -_-

There is a possibility she could have been kicked I supose as with all horses when paddocked together, but the only torment Mitch puts her through is licking her to death and he is the only paddock mate she has had since being here. But I will get that checked as a possibility also.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

If she is in foal, he should be able to tell if it's early enough to abort. 
I put my two year old in with bred mares so he learns manners and is socialized, but if you put any colt in with open mares, chances are of babies happening. 
I had one mare who slipped in the pasture and tore a muscle in her hind end all by herself. Two years later it's still there, and my vet is a little perplexed. Scared the crap out of me cause I was thinking cancer. 
I love horses, but man can they get themselves into some real pickles.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> If she is in foal, he should be able to tell if it's early enough to abort.
> I put my two year old in with bred mares so he learns manners and is socialized, but if you put any colt in with open mares, chances are of babies happening.
> I had one mare who slipped in the pasture and tore a muscle in her hind end all by herself. Two years later it's still there, and my vet is a little perplexed. Scared the crap out of me cause I was thinking cancer.
> I love horses, but man can they get themselves into some real pickles.



Well I definately will find a way to get her out to a vet one way or another, I'm not going to consult the online pregnancy test :lol:

Thats a point, she may have done that. I'll get her checked out and see what they come up with.
Oh can they what :lol: if there's a chance to do something to themselves they will do it


----------



## bmahosky13 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a mare in heat now .. how long is a heat cycle .. I've always had geldings so I've never experienced this .. thanks.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

bmahosky13 said:


> I have a mare in heat now .. how long is a heat cycle .. I've always had geldings so I've never experienced this .. thanks.


Mares come in season about every 21 days.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a quick update, we have had the vet out several times now, for DJ and also for Mitch (vaccinations, both foal and non-foal related, plus everything else that has been needed)

So, Vet has concluded that DJ is indeed in foal, around 6-7 months along she believes, though she did say DJ has an enlarged mammory gland, and wondered whether she was a maiden or not, which I am still trying to find out. I would expect that she would be a maiden as her past circumstances shouldn't have allowed her to be bred, but I will keep trying to find out anyway.


Now, to prepare the foaling kit (and to put the vet on speed dial!!![though I have the phone number memorised I can't rely on memory in an emergency situation:lol:]) what would you guys recommend having in a foal kit, keeping in mind I have not dealt with the birth of foals before. We are also setting up a small paddock with post and rail fencing (everything else around here is 3 strand electric wire, not suitable) and it also has very good shelter and is less that 10seconds walk from the back door, the workshop is backed onto the paddock, so we have lights and power points also.

So far I have the usual things like buckets and sponges and vetadine, bandages, scissors etc more that I can't remember (my nerves and excitement is setting in already)

-Note: I start training to become a vet nurse on the 11 february 2013, so hopefully I should atleast be partway through that before we have any foaling happening!
Would it be worth trying to find a foaling alarm I can borrow for the later stages? How do they work? Because the cellphone reception out here is unreliable at best so if it works on that then i'm stuffed :lol:


----------

